# How to purchase municipal equipment??



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey guys, a larger snow plow contractor I know of, purchases various equipment from municipals (loaders, dump trucks, etc.) 

Have any of your purchased municipal equipment and if so how to I go about finding equipment and purchasing?

Thanks!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Auctions...


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Govdeals.com is a good place to start.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

here are 4 sites i use:
govdeals.com
usgovbid.com
ironplanet.com
govliquidation.com


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the website links and info. I have purchased a skid loader from Ironplant a few years back, transaction went well.

How or where do I find Auctions to attend? Whether there online or a physical location I would have to be in person.

Anyone purchased through Richtie Bro's Auctions?

Thank!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

when my town gets ride of there stuff they just park it in a certain area but a a banner from the street beside listing in paper and have a sealed bid auction


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.equipmentfacts.com/index...w=year&task=year.listevents&Itemid=85&lang=en
this website lists all the major auction house sales. 
i have dealt with Ritchie Bros and never had any issues with them.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

cat320;1843897 said:


> when my town gets ride of there stuff they just park it in a certain area but a a banner from the street beside listing in paper and have a sealed bid auction


That's how most of the towns in my area do it to. Maine DOT has a big yard they bring all of their "old" equipment to and they auction it off twice a year after they let municipalities and non profit groups have first dibs on it.


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

Watch the state and local news papers for sealed bid requests. Stop at the local shop and ask them when they will be sending off the next item, where is it going. Also watch to see who is building the new trucks for them. Alot of the old stuff gets traded in to the body builder. For the equipment side of things it depends on your local govs money position. If they run a tighter ship they may own their stuff and keep it a long long time. If they have a little more money there is s good chance they are on a lease program with deere,cat,komatsu ect. Then you need to make friends with your salesman and find out when the next batch of lease returns are comming.


----------

